# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  سورس سیستم تیکت با php

## saeedjafari

با سلام و وقت بخیر
از دوستان کسی آموزش یا سورس سیستم تیکت دهی رو داره؟؟
1- کاربر لوگین میکنه
2- تیکت رو ارسال میکنه
3- مدیر وارد میشه و میتونه پاسخ بده یا حذف کنه
4- از ایمیل به کاربر اطلاع داده میشه که به تیکتشون پاسخ داده شده
5- وارد میشه و پاسخش رو میبینه و میتونه پاسخ بده

سورس + دیتابیس با php
ممنون میشم

----------

